# Adjustable Seatposts?



## Greg (May 16, 2009)

When MR. evil first got his, I thought it was kinda gimmicky, but still, he seems to love it. Yesterday I was thinking that it would have been handy as I was riding a place that's s a mix of gravel path, doubletrack and singletrack. I typically ride with my seat on the low side, but I had to raise it on the slog out on the doubletrack since my knees were aching by then. So, I'm considering an adjustable seatpost. Anyone else use one?


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2009)

They definitely seem cool.  I would use one if I had the money for one that I thought would hold up under my weight.


----------



## JD (May 16, 2009)

Quick release seat post collars are totally worth it.  I think alot of folks would be suprised what a difference lowering the seat does for you on technical downhills.  Look at Macaskills seat in the video posted.  His Olley (bunnyhop) is huge because his seat is way down out of the way.  I'm not suggesting everyone run their seat like that, but lowering it 4-6 inches before a long descent gives you so much room to allow your bike to follow the contours of the trail without the feeling of getting launched over the HBs when your rear wheel has to roll over a rock or log, or you have to negatiate a short steep section.  Then on long climbs you can Jack it way up to get a real efficient spin.  with a little practice you can do it w/o stopping, or by just stopping next to a tree to balance for a moment.  Not so important in rolling terrain and less technical terrain though....You should try lowering your seat all the way, getting in a big gear and riding around your neighborhood.  You'll have to stand and pedal, but your "cockpit" will suddenly seem vey roomy and you will be able to roll over large obsticles w/o your seat either coming up between you legs towards your chest, or launching your hips forward as your back wheel tries to ride up and over...
$.02


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2009)

JD said:


> Quick release seat post collars are totally worth it.  I think alot of folks would be suprised what a difference lowering the seat does for you on technical downhills.  Look at Macaskills seat in the video posted.  His Olley (bunnyhop) is huge because his seat is way down out of the way.  I'm not suggesting everyone run their seat like that, but lowering it 4-6 inches before a long descent gives you so much room to allow your bike to follow the contours of the trail without the feeling of getting launched over the HBs when your rear wheel has to roll over a rock or log, or you have to negatiate a short steep section.  Then on long climbs you can Jack it way up to get a real efficient spin.  with a little practice you can do it w/o stopping, or by just stopping next to a tree to balance for a moment.  Not so important in rolling terrain and less technical terrain though....



I totally agree, I have a quick release seat post collar and use it when I know there's a technical downhill coming up.

He's talking more about the seat posts with a remote trigger to allow you to change the height easily without stopping.  Like this:
http://www.rasebike.com/


----------



## JD (May 16, 2009)

Ahhh...like the height right....I agree, they don't look that durable.


----------



## bvibert (May 16, 2009)

JD said:


> Ahhh...like the height right....I agree, they don't look that durable.



The one I linked to seems durable enough, but it costs about as much as I currently have invested in my whole bike.  There's at least one cheapish option out there, but I don't think it would hold up to my weight.


----------



## MR. evil (May 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> When MR. evil first got his, I thought it was kinda gimmicky, but still, he seems to love it. Yesterday I was thinking that it would have been handy as I was riding a place that's s a mix of gravel path, doubletrack and singletrack. I typically ride with my seat on the low side, but I had to raise it on the slog out on the doubletrack since my knees were aching by then. So, I'm considering an adjustable seatpost. Anyone else use one?



First you see no need for a bash guard, then you get one. Then you think adjustable seatposts are a gimmick and now you are thinking of getting one. Do you want to be like me that much:-o

All kidding aside, I love these things. The two I have purchased have by far been the best upgrades I have ever made to a bike. Nate over on CrankFire started using one last season and he pretty much feels the same way. They are a little pricey, by well worth it IMO. Its so great to always have your seat at the right height for what you are riding without having to stop and raise / lower your seat. So far I am very happy with my RASE post. I heard there was a discount code for the RASE post somewhere on BikeRag.com.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> First you see no need for a bash guard, then you get one. Then you think adjustable seatposts are a gimmick and now you are thinking of getting one. Do you want to be like me that much:-o



Well, you got some nice gear. Be like you in terms of skill? That's questionable...






MR. evil said:


> All kidding aside, I love these things. The two I have purchased have by far been the best upgrades I have ever made to a bike. Nate over on CrankFire started using one last season and he pretty much feels the same way. They are a little pricey, by well worth it IMO. Its so great to always have your seat at the right height for what you are riding without having to stop and raise / lower your seat. So far I am very happy with my RASE post. I heard there was a discount code for the RASE post somewhere on BikeRag.com.



Cool cool. I think first I'm going to get more proactive about adjusting my seat height manually during rides. I've kinda been taking the approach of just dealing with a moderately low seat height as an overall set-up. I certainly don't have the pedaling efficiency being low, but I'm usually pretty comfortable on the downhills and through the techy spots. Might have to start playing with things on trail more.


----------



## MR. evil (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool cool. I think first I'm going to get more proactive about adjusting my seat height manually during rides. I've kinda been taking the approach of just dealing with a moderately low seat height as an overall set-up. I certainly don't have the pedaling efficiency being low, but I'm usually pretty comfortable on the downhills and through the techy spots. Might have to start playing with things on trail more.



The next time you ride the main loop at Nass, lower your seatpost on the Cornwall DH. Its a blast! Also, if we ever have a sessioning ride at Nass or Nepaug and you thrown the platforms on your bike we can switch rides for a bit so you can try out my seatpost. But I must warn you, you WILL want one once you try it.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The next time you ride the main loop at Nass, lower your seatpost on the Cornwall DH. Its a blast! Also, if we ever have a sessioning ride at Nass or Nepaug and you thrown the platforms on your bike we can switch rides for a bit so you can try out my seatpost. But I must warn you, you WILL want one once you try it.



Platforms... :lol: Still haven't considered heading over to _that _dark side.....yet....


----------



## bvibert (May 17, 2009)

Greg said:


> Cool cool. I think first I'm going to get more proactive about adjusting my seat height manually during rides. I've kinda been taking the approach of just dealing with a moderately low seat height as an overall set-up. I certainly don't have the pedaling efficiency being low, but I'm usually pretty comfortable on the downhills and through the techy spots. Might have to start playing with things on trail more.



When I ride the main loop at Nass I usually lower it for the first techy DH, but have it raised to XC-ish heights for the rest of the ride.  I used to lower it again for the second, shorter techy-ish section, but now I just roll through it.


----------



## marcski (May 18, 2009)

My bike came with a quick release seat post clamp.  I used to raise and lower it as per the terrain a lot more before I started road biking.  Now, I tend to just keep the Mt. bike seat on the high side.  I might lower it on something very techy that I've never seen before, but  I like the longer, more efficient pedal stroke.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 18, 2009)

hmmm never knew they existed or seen anyone using one before reading this...i usually set it at the beginning of the ride and might make an adjustment once in awhile. for tech dh setions i usually just hang my arse off the back behind the seat


----------



## RootDKJ (May 18, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> for tech dh setions i usually just hang my arse off the back behind the seat


+1 

Next time I might try to lower the seat a bit.


----------



## sLoPeS (May 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Platforms... :lol: Still haven't considered heading over to _that _dark side.....yet....



haha, ill give it a month...2 at most til we here Greg saying how much he loves them.


----------



## MR. evil (May 18, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> hmmm never knew they existed or seen anyone using one before reading this...i usually set it at the beginning of the ride and might make an adjustment once in awhile. for tech dh setions i usually just hang my arse off the back behind the seat



Not many people have them, I am ussually the only one in any group I ride with that has one. I also get a bunch of questions from people about the cable that goes into my seat post. Last Wed. a bunch of guys I was riding with for the first time asked me about the cable going in the base of my seat post, when I showed them what it did there jaws dropped!

Before I owed one of these post I never used to mind stopping before a techy DH and lowering my seat. But once you get one and you don't have to stop anymore its so great!.


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

sLoPeS said:


> haha, ill give it a month...2 at most til we here Greg saying how much he loves them.



No real desire to slap on the flats yet. My riding is just about where I think it should be at this point in the season so I don't think the clipless are holding me back.


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> No real desire to slap on the flats yet. My riding is just about where I think it should be at this point in the season so I don't think the clipless are holding me back.



I am thinking about throwing the clipless on for a ride soon. I think it would be instresting to see if I ride faster with them or without them. Regardless of the result I will stick with the platforms for now. I just have way more fun on them.


----------

